# Saturn rims?



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

So what's the deal with Saturn rims? Did Specialized make them? They were called "Saturn" on the 1984 Stumpjumper, the first year they were used, and then they were called "Saturae" on the 1985 Stumpjumper. Anybody know why the name change? My guess would be some kind of trademark on the name Saturn. They were very modern looking when they first came out, nice light grey, different look for back then.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I believe the Saturne name (note the "e") was changed due to a copyright problem, and it only took a minor change in the logo to make the "n" an "a". Same as the Edge Composites to Enve Composites change a couple of years ago. Not that stealing someone's idea was a problem for Mike Sinyard...


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

As I recall, "Saturn" (Saturne, Saturae) rims were made for Specialized by Ukai. I rode HX-22's and HX-28's for many years and was very satisfied with their quality and durability.

:thumbsup:


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a brand new X-22 at home in 36hole. Am slowly getting around to building it up with a XCPro GG hub to put on my '86 Stumpy Sport.

These rims look great, but sure are weaker than Pee Wee Herman vs. the Denver Broncos!

Nice to know the unofficial story now, and kudos to Anomie for telling it like it is in regards to Sinyard.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes,I forgot about the "E" at the end of Saturne. I did a little research into them myself. Made by Ukai for Spec. I also found the copy right info on the name change, In June 1984, they changed the name to "Saturae". Presumably for the reason listed above. They should have come up with a better name than that, what the hell is a Saturae?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

83stumpjumper said:


> They should have come up with a better name than that, what the hell is a Saturae?


it means non sense in japanese.


----------

